# yet more clothes



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

My husband says enough is enough and I am to BUY no more clothes for chico. He didnt say I cant MAKE them though 

chico only has 12 tops, that isnt too much is it?

anyway these first three are from an ebay seller elvislover06 (LOVE her stuff)









awww not more posing mom!










no I WILL NOT look at you










still not looking










changing my jacket wont get me to look at you










bored already!









how many more do I have to try on?










It's not even GENUINE burberry muM! HONESTLY!!!!










ok, this is ridiculous, take it off

and this one was from a different seller on ebay









I'm still not looking at you













NOOOOOOOOO










dad, pwwwweeeaassssse save me


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL!! Those are too cute. Hey you tell hubby a stylin pup can never have to many clothes!! He is so freakin adorable. Love the captions and his expressions are priceless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

exactly my opinion, a top notch dog needs lots of clothes. I mean you CAN NOT be seen two days running in the same outfit can you!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hubby says: When it comes to food or dog clothes... he goes cold!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL. My hubby just shakes his head when he sees me breaking out Chopper's outfits!! And now the sweaters I have learned to make LOL. Like you said, can't wear the same thing twice in a row!! Men, if we didn't pick out their clothes who knows what they would go around wearing!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are adorable! I love the first picture of Chico and his hoodie. I'll have to peak over on ebay and see what she has for my guys.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

AW fab pics!Chico gets cuter everyday!!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

too cute. i love the outfits.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Chico's jackets are so cute!! He looks so handsome!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

aww thanks everyone. Wish chico appreciated them as much lol


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

All the clothes are so cute, as well as Chico being cute even without the clothes. Many of the clothes will also work well for Chico's sister when you finally can get another chi. So therefore he really only has 1/2 as much as it seems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

oooh another good point to tell hubby, when we get more chi's they'll have LESS jackets as will be sharing lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

very cute!! :love7: i love the last pic :lol:


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Chico is sure handsome in his new clothes!! Of course he is just as stunning without them!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

heres you another reason...those warm clothes will protect against the cold weather

warm clothes + Chico = less vet bills

looks like good math to me!...
do the math hubby dear I'm not buying Chico clothes...
I'm buying insurance, baby!!-LOL!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Chico. He has more clothes than my chi, and is extremely well dressed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, all good points eh.

Chico is naked now lol. I'm sure he'll appreciate his new clothes when we do go out on our walks and he realises theyre keeping him warmer


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

I love the first two jackets he's very smart in them!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Pepi has that last jumper  Gosh is he precious or what


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I just finished knitting him a beige chenille jumper, so he has another lol

And guess what arrived today from my craft club subscription?

TWO books of knitting patterns for dogs lol

I am in the process of knitting a pink mesh one, Not for chico I might add, as unlike his daddy chico wont wear pink lol


----------



## EMURRAY (Nov 5, 2007)

I Crochet Clothes For My Penny...i Usually Finish One In An Evening..was Going To Make Her A Pretty Red Sweater, But She Got Hold Of The Yarn Before I Could...all Over The Living Room Floor..maybe She Is Trying To Tell Me Something!!!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

he is one stylish little pup and has lots to keep him warm
the best advise i can give to you about your hubby is not to listen i never do lol and in the end anyway they always give in
all chiccos clothes are beautiful and hes one spoiled little man lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

oh chico you really are one pampered pooch!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> oh chico you really are one pampered pooch!!!




well he is very well loved and i wouldnt want him getting cold!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Would hubby really notice more clothes? To my husband one blue sweater looks just like the next one even if one is striped and one polka dotted. So I just don't keep them in the same place that way he can't take a complete count at one time.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I bought all of Baby's first tops from elvislover06  She is pretty good!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Rah said:


> I bought all of Baby's first tops from elvislover06  She is pretty good!


did you? I think her stuff is great and her prices are really great too.


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

aawwww *faints* love it!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

lol, thank you!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chico you are so stylin!! I just had to come back and take a second look at your adorable self in those clothes mommy got you Can't want to see the ones you make, what magazine do you subscribe to?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I get Let's knit, and in that was a subsricption to a craft book club, it has a LOT of knitting boks going cheap. I just got a knitters bible (if you have a knitting problem this tells you what to do, it taught me how to knit lacey which i couldnt figure out before), one for patterns to use up all those odd balls of wool, three row counters and a dog book with postage for £9.98 

When i get chance I'll scan some pictures in, always willing to share the patterns that I can do under copyright laws


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks. I got a self teach book but not thinking I am left handed so everything is backwards to me:0) May just take a little longer but I guess I will eventually get the hang of it.


----------

